# Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???



## Borstenwurm (5. April 2009)

Ich fische an der Küste fast ausschließlich Rollen von Shimano auf Meerforelle.

Hatte letztens mal die 4000er Redarc von Spro in der Hand und ich muss sagen, dass die Frontbremse sich sehr fein einstellen lässt. #6

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Redarc im Salzwasser auf Meerforelle gemacht ???|kopfkrat

Ist die Rolle "salzwasserfest"?|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleie07 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

hi, ich war auch mal am überlegen so teil dafür zu benutzen doch ich musste leider hören das die nicht so gut sind für salzwasser wie andere rollen..


----------



## Waveman (6. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Hi, habe die 4000er Red Arc jetzt seit zwei Jahren. Fische sie aber nicht regelmäßig, da ich sonst auch vorzugsweise die Shimano nehme. Aber zur ARC: Bremse super, Schnurverlegung auch sehr gut, allerdings läuft sie nun (trotz intensiver Pflege) nicht mehr so seidenweich wie am Anfang. Mein Fazit: Schöne Rolle die man z.Zt. auch schon für`n schlanken Taler bekommt, nicht wirklich Salzwasserfest aber 2-3 Jahre, denke ich, kann man die auch an der Küste fischen, gute Pflege vorrausgesetzt. Meine Nächste wieder trotzdem wieder ne Shimano sein, denn meine Technium fische ich wesentlich häufiger und das schon seit fünf Jahren !
Gruß waveman


----------



## a-l-e-x (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Tach...

Hab meine Red Arc 3000 vor 3 Wochen an der Küste eingesetzt und musste leider feststellen das sie trotz abspülen mit Leitungswasser festgegangen ist

:cakuter Salzwasserschaden:c
Hoffe das ich sie mit einer ordentlichen schmierung wieder zum laufen bekomme...

Das ist mir mit meiner Shimano Stradic noch nicht passiert!!!

Meine Meinung: Salzwasser und das Getriebe einer Red Arc passt einfach nicht zusammen!!!


----------



## dacor (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Meine Red Arc läuft auch nicht mehr so schön wie vor 2 Jahren. Ausserdem sitzt die Spule irgendwie locker, so dass die schnurverlegung auch nich mehr so ist, wie sie sein sollte. ich hatte mir mehr von ihr versprochen und kauf mir bei gelegenheit auch wieder ne shimano


----------



## xfishbonex (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

hallo leute 
ich fische die red arc 3000 #6was soll ich sagen absolut der hammer super rolle #6 ich hab die rolle noch nicht einmal abgespühlt |supergri bischen wt40 ein sprühen abwischen bischen rollen fett #6und das lüppt weiter 
lg andre


----------



## gallus (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Hallo Andre,
das Zeugs heiszt übrigens WD-40:q,
bei fest sitzender Mechanik und anderem Maleur ist es sehr praktisch,
aber als Dauerschmierung/Reparaturwunder für eine feine Rollenmechanik ist es gänzlich ungeeignet.:m


----------



## Tewi (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

was nimmst du denn @gallus???#h


----------



## gallus (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Völlig geheime Schmiermittel meines Arbeitgebers!#6


----------



## Tewi (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

dann hätt ich gerne mal nen fläschen!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*



gallus schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> das Zeugs heiszt übrigens WD-40:q,
> bei fest sitzender Mechanik und anderem Maleur ist es sehr praktisch,
> aber als Dauerschmierung/Reparaturwunder für eine feine Rollenmechanik ist es gänzlich ungeeignet.:m


 upps:q WD-40#6 bis jetzt habe ich noch keine probleme :vik:
lg andre 
und wenn dann sag ich nur :ghey hey hey ich brauch mehr geld :q also chef


----------



## steven23883 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Ich spüle meine Fireblood immer mit leitungswasser ab und dann ab aufs handtuch zum trocknen und nächsten tag rollen öl rein und alles ist gut das habe ich bis jetzt mit jeder rolle nach dem salzwasser fischen immer gemacht und es hat noch nie probleme gegeben aber ich fische nur mit shimano.... ein kollege macht das mit seiner red arc genau so und das teil rollt leider nicht mehr so gut....


----------



## Khaane (7. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Bin glücklicherweise von den Blue und Red Arcs ab, habe zwar noch eine Red Arc und Blue Arc in Besitz, aber warte freue mich schon die Rollen abzulösen. 

Auf den ersten Blick machen die Arcs einen guten Eindruck, der zweite Blick bringt die Ernüchterung - Die Arcs bieten einfach keinen gleichbleibend guten Lauf über einen längeren Zeitraum Tica und insbesondere die ABU Cardinal-Serie ist deutlich besser. (Shimano & Daiwa sollten ebenfalls top sein - Habe aber noch keine längere Zeit gefischt )


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*



Khaane schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick machen die Arcs einen guten Eindruck, der zweite Blick bringt die Ernüchterung - Die Arcs bieten einfach keinen gleichbleibend guten Lauf über einen längeren Zeitraum



Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen bezügl. dieser Rollen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Meinen nicht, denn ich fische die Rolle seit 4 Jahren im Salzwasser und Sußwasser. In den ganzen Jahren habe ich nur einmal das Schnurlaufröllchen gewechselt. Immer gleichbleibende Wicklung und bislang auch immer alles bestens. Sicher kommt sie nicht an die Shimanos ran, aber mit Sicherheit eine sehr gute Alternative.... Wenn man immer voreingenommen ist, dann soll mein bei seinen Leisten bleiben. Ich hol mir noch ne 2te  !!!


----------



## Hansen fight (8. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Hatte die Red Arc auch zum Meefo Fischen
Irgendwann hat sie dann doch ein Knacks weg gehabt.
Fische jetzt die 4000 Twin Power,und Ich bin hellauf begeistert.#6


----------



## Borstenwurm (9. April 2009)

*AW: Red Arc von Spro zum Meerforellenangeln ???*

Danke für die vielen Erfahrungsberichte !!!#6

Fische seit 2 Jahren die 4000er Twinpower mit Kampfbremse an der Küste !!!#6

Zu Nachfetten gebe ich sie immer an einen Rollenspezi ab, da mir die Mechanik zu kompliziert ist und hinterher liegen sonst etliche Teile auf dem Tisch, obwohl die Rolle schon zusammengebaut ist !!!#d


----------

